# Creation to New Creation by David Peterson



## AV1611 (Jun 3, 2008)

Does the Bible have a unifying theme, or is it just a collection of loosely-connected books? Why did God give us the Scriptures in the form that we have them? How can we explain and apply to ourselves passages that come from another culture out of the distant past?

These are just some of the questions considered by David Peterson, former Principal of Oak Hill College, in this 2006 evening course at Oak Hill.

Oak Hill College: Online resources << Talks here


----------

